# Town open for visitors/ Celeste and Saharah in town!/ Ellie DIY



## Sobia (Apr 10, 2020)

PLEASE Dm for for dodo code (it makes it easier for me to keep track of who has gotten the code) 

Please don't pick flowers or fruit trees

Able sisters has cheerleading uniforms, PJs, dresses, wigs and many more!!
Nook has hyacinth/pansies/mums/oranges

Payment of IGB, NMT, lilies would be highly appreciated~

I'll only have 3 people over at a time so I will reply with a code when it's your turn. Thank you fro being patient 

Update:
If you were disconnected and want to come back please DM me for a new code! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## miniblin (Apr 10, 2020)

hey there, I would love to stop by! can bring a basket of peaches


----------



## Restin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I stop in?


----------



## danib (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi there can I visit? Will bring tip!


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 10, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## eddesTIRED (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come over, will bring IGB


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come too! I can bring some cosmos


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## bunn (Apr 10, 2020)

I messaged you! Thanks for hosting


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 11, 2020)

Hiya can i come for celeste? Ty


----------



## amyahh (Apr 11, 2020)

hii would love to stop by when you have spots open


----------



## Sobia (Apr 11, 2020)

Space open!


----------



## queertactics (Apr 11, 2020)

Sobia said:


> Space open!


ooh, i'd love to drop by! i'll send you a pm!


----------



## Square Min (Apr 11, 2020)

Pm-Ed thanks


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Am interested. Please DM with Dodo when space is available. Thanks.


----------



## Sobia (Apr 11, 2020)

Only 30min left of before the stores close but celeste and the DIY will still be available!


----------



## creamyy (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I come? will bring igb


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to visit, I PM'd you


----------



## nekomee (Apr 11, 2020)

I started a conversation


----------

